# Compulsory acquisition and creep provisions



## suhm (18 February 2012)

I own stock in a company where management through the process of dividend reinvestment and on market buybacks are slowly creeping to the level where they would own >90% of the stock.

I understand that in a normal takeover that shares can be acquired compulsorily at this level of ownership at the highest price that the group doing the acquisition has purchased shares.

Does anyone know how does this work for groups who already own >90% of the stock?


----------

